
Remember the Million Dollar Homepage? Here's a 3D Successor, Redone in WebGL - jumprite
https://www.milliondollarmetropolis.com/#
======
masonic
[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=jumprite](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=jumprite)

~~~
jumprite
You got me :(. It doesn’t seem to be catching on just yet here. Going to add
more features and then consider reposting after some time.

